# How I Prepare My Rig Before Popping Lures!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Using Okuma's HC Popping Rod w/a Cedros 14K Spinner Spooled By Big Water Line Spooler!

Why would you spend hundreds of dollars, or even thousands buying fishing tackle just to go out & fish, but spend the first 30min cutting line to tying knots & adjusting lengths? Wouldn't it be nice to walk along the shoreline, see the water boil, then just start casting? Well you can! Just don't be lazy, put some time into your hobby. Get everything ready ahead of time. Most seasoned anglers have learned this over the years, you will too.

I have rigs & equipment pre-set for plugging, jigging, spin casting, sliding to crabbing if it's day or night. Yes, it can take time to prepare. But why do it on location when supplies & tools are at home? The day before i just spooled this reel. Today i plan on plugging so i'm cutting line to tying knots. I'm pre-rigging several lures for a full day of popping lures. This was requested by several friends who always ends up borrowing my rigs. So guys this video is for you!


----------



## Laemtezsen (May 25, 2020)

thank you, found some useful tips


----------

